# theme "porting" question



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

okay so i finally found an ICS theme which looks pretty nice with the blur launcher but the thing is...its for the dx2...so my question is, how do i make this work on the ogX??

can i copy the framework folder to a current theme i have downloaded or is it a lot more involved.

also if i want the same dialer/launcher style/ icons and what not, is that located in the same framework folder? thanks.

heres a link to the x2 thread 
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dr...cecreamblur-1-15-8-27-11-eclipse-0-2-2-a.html


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow it's actually very well done. Please let me know if you get it to work, I'd like to use it.
I can't see it being very difficult. I'd love to see it on stock .602 or a similar ROM.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

yeah i will definitely post it (don't worry, ill give the original theme creator credit)


----------

